# A Lil' Of Nothin'...



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Don't mind my ramblings folks.

This would be our 5th trip this year with the new (to us) OB and it keeps getting better and better. Since we're taking a 8-day trek down the road a bit in a couple of weeks, we stayed close and visited one of our favorite places, West Boggs Park. There really aren't very many BAD sites, but we do prefer to get into the shaded, flat ones as much as possible. I called Friday morning and they were down to 50 sites and alot of them had little to no shade, so I headed out early and my wife came up after she got off work. We ended up with a great site! It was completely shaded all day and was level. I didn't have to do anything but drop the stabilizers. We had friends roll in late Friday evening and then again on Saturday afternoon, which we all headed to the lake to enjoy the beach. The water was just the right temperature. We kept the meals pretty simple because we just wanted to relax for the weekend.

I'll share some site pics, along with some MOD photos. I have a few more MODS on my to-do-list and then I'll post a seperate thread just for those. I ordered a few things for the bathroom, but I'm really excited about the new outdoor entertainment center I'm going to install.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Your campsite looks very relaxing! I am not familiar with West Boggs, what state/area are you in? I like the flip down counter extension that you installed.

Enjoy the summer !

S


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

2girls4mom said:


> Your campsite looks very relaxing! I am not familiar with West Boggs, what state/area are you in? I like the flip down counter extension that you installed.
> 
> Enjoy the summer !
> 
> S


Southern Indiana --- Washington IN to be specific.

The counter extension was installed when we purchased it. I assumed it was standard. I was taking a pic of the grommet I installed to run my dvd player power & hdmi cord.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The comforter with the matching dog mod is pretty cool!!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> The comforter with the matching dog mod is pretty cool!!


The wife's idea.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

I have to add that I showed your DVD wiring/grommet instal to the DH. Good idea! We are trying figure out a DVD option for our 250rs. So far, the one thing that bugs me about the RS TT's is that they do not come with TV/DVD combos like all the other models do. What gives?







The brochure for Keystone list the amenities and options for the Outbacks and right there, no DVD for rear slide models. Everyone seeks a solution but why not just come with it?

Ok- I got that off my chest! Sorry!

I also like the shelving. I am currently asking the DH to install a shelf in the closet by the bunks. That way the girls each have a shelf for their duffels and stuff I am told is required to come with us!

S


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

That's what I thought about having to put the grommet in; why isn't that standard? Just makes sense to have your wires all hid away.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Randy A said:


> That's what I thought about having to put the grommet in; why isn't that standard? Just makes sense to have your wires all hid away.


Especially like the Sara Lee Buns as I work for the company that makes those


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

joeymac said:


> That's what I thought about having to put the grommet in; why isn't that standard? Just makes sense to have your wires all hid away.


Especially like the Sara Lee Buns as I work for the company that makes those








[/quote]

It's pretty much Sara Lee everything for us. Yum yum!!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I'll tell you what...this MOD stuff is addicting and expensive. lol

I'm currently in the process of converting our outdoor kitchen into an entertainment area. While disconnecting the outside faucet and capping things off, I decided to go ahead and replace the factory faucet. You could tell the ones coming in the TT are pretty low-end and ours was not really spraying right. And, my lovely wife was wanting a spray nozzle as well.

So, this morning, I decided to go ahead and get that done be proceeding any further on the entertainment center. Picked up a nice mid-grade Peerless faucet. Changing things out was relatively easy, with a bit of trouble with the hot water side since it sits behind the deeper sink. Probably took me a total of 30 minutes or so.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Good choice in faucet. The height of it allows for cutting boards and big pots to be washed!- sprayer a nice touch! 
I'm envious! We have a list of mods that we want to do but not have embarked on them yet. We are heading out on an 11 day trip and will do some of them then! I am looking forward to the shelves going into the closet! When we do, we will post the pictures.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

For every MOD I get marked off the list, two more go on. lol


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Should have gotten the faucet with the hand held sprayer built in.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

venatic said:


> Should have gotten the faucet with the hand held sprayer built in.


I gotta make the Benjamins stretch as far as I can.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Some more MODS marked off the list...

Outside Entertainment Center: Installed a 26" Vizio flat screen. The back wall is supported by a piece of 1 1/4 plywood attached to the cabinetry on the inside. It filled the gap between the outdoor plexy storage nicely. The tv mount is very solid and additional foam support was placed on the backside of each corner of the tv. I ran the electrical on the inside of the cabinet and into the DVD storage area and up thru the previously installed grommett hole to the electrical outlet. Coaxial cable was run inside of the cabinet as well; adding a splitter to feed both inside and outside tv's. An additional HDMI cable is left on the outside and stores nicely behind the tv for when we want to play movies outside with the mobile blu-ray player. Total Time: 1 1/2 hours

* After this weekend's 8 day camping trip, I'm going to pull the tv back out and paint the inside of the unit black. I wasn't sure how well it would dry this week with high humidity.

** I also have some smaller speakers to mount to the sides of the tv for outdoor speakers for the radio.










Installed the Extend-A-Shower










Shower Caddy: Used hollow-core wall mounts and drilled thru the cup on the storage caddy. Used a o-ring to create a nice water-proof seal.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Just got back in from a 7 day trek ..... the extend-a-shower with new oxygenic head was probably the most appreciated MOD I've completed thus far. We took a shower (sometimes two because of the heat) every day and there is now plenty of room and water power to make it feel good. The only thing that would make it better is if we had a regular tub enclosure and not one with the step/stool in it, which would give us more leg room.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent mods. I do have a question about your new faucet( which looked great). Did you work on it from the out side by taking the plastic cover off from the outdoor grill compartment? 
On my 21, I Think the faucet should be right behind that compartment. 
Did you have to purchase any special fittings and such to install the new faucet? My wife hates the one in there now, and I have been thinking on trying to work on it, but I'm not much of a plumber.
Any tips or ideas I sure would appreciate.
Thanks!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

The faucet was off the shelf from my local hardware store. I worked on it from the inside. No special tools needed; just some plyers. All the fittgs worked and nothing special was purchased. I only had to purchase two caps that I used to close up the t-adapter that went to the outdoor kitchen sink that I removed. I decided to leave all the plumbing in tact just in case a new owner would want to re-install the outdoor kitchen. There was a bit of a challenge to get the plumbing tape onto the pipes since it's pretty tight, but I just took my time and didn't get in a hurry.

I did look at the outer plastic tub since I was working on it and installing the outdoor entertainment center, but it looked to be easier to leave all the gaskets, screws and caulk in place and do the work from the inside. If it was out, the job would have been alot easier.

This is really a very novice MOD .... just about anyone can replace the faucet.



Tyvekcat said:


> Excellent mods. I do have a question about your new faucet( which looked great). Did you work on it from the out side by taking the plastic cover off from the outdoor grill compartment?
> On my 21, I Think the faucet should be right behind that compartment.
> Did you have to purchase any special fittings and such to install the new faucet? My wife hates the one in there now, and I have been thinking on trying to work on it, but I'm not much of a plumber.
> Any tips or ideas I sure would appreciate.
> Thanks!


----------

